# Schreibtisch-(Zocker)Stuhl



## Norl_ (2. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigem Stuhl, da ich nun neben dem zocken auch häufiger im Homeoffice arbeite und somit einige Stunden vor dem Schreibtisch verbringe.
Ich hatte mir ursprünglich einen Noblechairs Hero bestellt, hatte dort aber von Anfang an Bedenken wegen meiner Statur (1,79cm, 70KG), da dieser Stuhl sehr breit ist.
Aufgrund des unfassbar schlechten Service von caseking (long story) habe ich mich umentschieden und suche jetzt nach Alternativen.

Mir ist dabei der Secretlab Omega aufgefallen (ist anscheinend auch weniger für so schmale Leute, ich hätte aber gerne eine eingebaute Lordosestütze, die gibts beim noblechairs epic bzw. beim secretlab titan nicht).
Mir ist auch bewusst, dass man für Stuhle an denen "Gaming" steht draufzahlt, das ist aber erstmal zweitrangig.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit diesen Stühlen bzw. kennt ihr Alternativen (mit eingebauter Lordosestütze, die Kissen finde ich unbequem).

Da ich leider berufsbedingt keine Zeit habe in einen Laden zu fahren und Probezusitzen, würden mich auch Erfahrungsberichte bzw. Vorschläge von "Chefsesseln" freuen.


----------



## Noofuu (28. April 2019)

Also ich selbst habe den Noble Chair Icon, und kann nur abraten von diesen "Gaming" Pc-Stühlen.
Mir ist der viel zu Hart und die Armlenen auch Elenbogen und Rückenschmerzen sind die folge dabei Spiele ich nicht mal viele Stunden.

Ich schließe mich an ich suche auch nach einer neuen Möglichkeit, werde den ICON verkaufen. Mein Bruder hat den Epic der ist noch härter und bei ihm sind beide Armlenen so kaputt nach kurzer Zeit Qualität sieht anders aus.
Warum die Armlenen nicht gepolstert sind frage ich mich jedes mal die sind wirklich unangenehm, mit Pullover geht es noch aber im T-Shirt also Blanke Arme ist es nach kurzer Zeit sehr unbequem.


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. April 2019)

Der Maxnomic Office hat wohl auch eine Lordosenstütze.Ob solche Stühle bequem sind mag jeder für sich herausfinden,oft sind solche Teile aber eher wegen der Optik im Einsatz würde ich mal frech behaupten(Streamer).
MAXNOMIC(R) LEADER BLACK online kaufen
Gepolsterte Armlehnen hab ich bei den teuren Gaming Stuhl Herstellern auch noch nie gesehen.
Oft im Einsatz ist halt der DX Racer,weil günstig.Man bekommt ja verschiede Größen von solchen Stühlen auch der Körpergröße angepasst.Leider kann man solche Stühle selten mal wo Probe sitzen.Im DX Racer hab ich mal gesessen und fand den überraschend nicht schlecht.Da hat nichts genarzt und zu groß war der auch nicht.Manchmal sind "normale"Bürostühle aber besser als solche optischen Blender.


----------



## Noofuu (28. April 2019)

Ich habe meine Noble Chair nicht wegen Streamer gucke keinen zu beim Spielen... ich spiele lieber selbst , der Icon wurde glaube hier mal vorgestellt sieht auch nicht so wie die anderen Gaming Stühle aus aber Trotzdem keine Empfehlung.
Der MAXNOMIC sieht für mich wieder wie so ein Gaming Stuhl aus , davon lasse ich lieber die Finger 

Das hier ist meiner: ICON Schwarz/Rot - noblechairs


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. April 2019)

Im Grunde genommen sehen die alle aus wie Auto Sport Sitze.Da gibt es ja auch kaum noch was anderes.Wobei ich sowas in einem SUV zb. kontraproduktiv sehe,wo man schön hoch sitzt und mal schnell raus u. rein rutschen könnte,aber pustekuchen.Rentner brauchen sowas natürlich.^^Wenn die zumindest mal Alternativen anbieten würden.
Ich schweife ab


----------



## Noofuu (28. April 2019)

Ich fahre ein SUV , bin zwar kein Rentner mit 31 aber hatte es einfach leid immer so Tief zu sitzen und alle Schlaglöcher zu Spüren 

Der PC Stuhl ist sehr wichtig wenn man am Wochenende schon mal ein paar Stunden am Stück Spielt habe ich sofort Rückenschmerzen, ich würde mir gerne einen anderen Stuhl kaufen bin aber Vorsichtig geworden meinen ICON werde ich sicherlich los da ist nix dran aber was soll ich kaufen das ist mein Problem :/
Ich bin weder Groß noch Schwer 1.81m und 76Kg. Den Icon werde ich nie weich Sitzen ^^


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. April 2019)

Vielleicht nimmt man einfach was "normales":
Hon Basyx hvl721 Mesh Aufgabe Stuhl mit 2-Wege-Arme fuer Buero oder Computer-Schreibtisch, schwarz Stoff Modern Black Fabric: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt
INTEY Buerostuhl, ergonomischer Schreibtischstuhl, Verstellbare Armlehne, Wippfunktion bis 28deg, Lendenstuetze, 360degdrehbar und belastbar bis 110 KG (Versand durch DHL): Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt


----------



## Noofuu (28. April 2019)

Suche was mit Nackenstütze evtl sowas: Komene Ergonomischer Schreibtischstuhl, BIFMA/SGS Geprueft, Belastbar bis 300lbs/150Kg, Buerostuhl mit Neuartigem Netz-Design-Sitzkissen,Verstellbare Kopfstuetze,Wippfunktion, Armlehne, Sitzhoehe: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. April 2019)

Der sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus:SIHOO Drehstuhl Buerostuhl, Computerstuhl hat Verstellbare PU Kopfstuetzen und Armlehnen, Ergonomischer Schreibtischstuhl mit Hoehenverstellbar und Wippenfunktion, rueckenschonend, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt
Wobei sich die Frage stellt ob man so eine Kopfstütze positionieren kann in der Höhe.Ist ja eben nicht jeder gleich groß.Sieht ja eher nicht so aus.


----------



## Noofuu (28. April 2019)

Ja eine verstellbare Kopf/Nackenstütze wäre da wohl Perfekt, man kann ja unsummen in Stühlen versenken habe ich feststellen müssen 

EDIT: So wie dieser hier: mfavour Buerostuhl, Ergonomisch Schreibtischstuhl Einstellbar Drehstuhl Computerstuhl Chefsessel, Verstellbare Kopfstuetze und Armlehnen, Hoehenverstellung, Atmungsaktives Mesh, Schwarz bis 150 kg: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt


----------

